# Charleston, SC TV



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

I received and installed my ClearChannel4 antenna. I get channels 2,4,5,24 and 36. I am really interested in getting channel 18. I hav been unable to get channel 7 (expected), but cannot get ch-18 or 16, although I do get all channels on a cheap 15 year old antenna. would an amplifier (booster) help. I tried a Radio Shack inline amplifier and I could not get any channels I previously received. I'm really frustrated at this point. I am using a 125 foot RG-6 coax cable which I realize is part of the problem. Any help appreciated.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

A amp can not help when the antenna can not pick up a signal The CL 4 is over priced and not going to work good for VHF ( 7) It is not gong to get 16 because it is SW of Charleston all the others are 18 miles N. What and where is ch 18 I see no listing for it.


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

I do get a signal as indicated on my converter box, but the signal is low, with a 0-19 variance (much too low to obtain a picture). Here is the info on Ch-18 (relatively new station): http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id=aeadbca2a161e8
I did receive all three Ch-18 broadcasts at one time, but have been unable to duplicate the results from the same area.


----------



## oljim (Aug 6, 2002)

Are you sure 18 is digital, if you select digital stations on your TVfool report is does not show 18 at all. you would need to turn your antenna also, most of the stations are 96-98 deg 18 is 118


----------



## maizenbluedoc (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks for the input. After three days of crawling under my house to run different wires, I now get Chs. 2,4,5,7,7.2,7.3, 18.1, 18.2,18.3, 24, and 36. I used a 50ft. coax and the PQ is great. The only negative was I had to put the antenna about 6 ft. from the house (to the chagrin of my wife). Not where I wanted to put it, but at least I get all the channels. Yes, Ch. 18.1 is HD.


----------

